

Show HN: cvcloud.me - manage multiple CVs in the cloud - digibrown

I don't know about you but when I apply for a job I like to tailor my cv to highlight the particular requirements of that position. Also depending on the type of role - Developer, Business Analyst, Project Manager etc then the CV might look very different.<p>I also find emailing around Word version of CVs seems a little dated... I mean we are in the age of the Cloud aren't we??<p>So I've come up with cvcloud.me :)<p>http://cvcloud.me<p>The site allows you to create multiple CV's at an URL like cvcloud.me/joebloggs/44aa6 this way people will only find your CV if you send them the URL, just as if you emailed them the document.<p>You can track when people view your document and where they are located. The viewer can also download a PDF version of the document if they really need to. I am considering adding MS Word support if this is really wanted.<p>You can also import your profile from Linkedin to save on typing.<p>Anyhow feel free to use and let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions, loves/hates etc.<p>thanks
David<p>cvcloud.me/dave
======
digibrown
Hey sumukh1, thanks for the great ideas re white-labelable system for
accepting CV's ... will have a think about adding that to <http://cvcloud.me>

Also I might not have explained myself very well but you can edit your CV's
directly in the cloud, the PDF function is just for downloading a file if the
recruiter/agent wants something they can attach to an email. Otherwise you can
just send the URL link.

You can start from scratch or import your profile from Linkedin to avoid
excessive re-typing.

thanks for your feedback.

David

------
sumukh1
Interesting idea. You could probably get a lot of interest from users if you
offer cloud based editing instead of relying on MS Word/PDFs. (offer
templates, analytics, and coaching etc)

Alternatively you could tailor to companies, provide them with an API for
accepting/reading CVs. Something they can white-label.

Or maybe you could do both ;).

------
desipenguin
Have you looked at <http://visualcv.com/> ?

------
digibrown
Clickable link

<http://cvcloud.me>

